
NYC Startup Paying $350 a Month in Manhattan for 1500sqft Apartment: Pt 2 - camz
http://cameronkeng.com/nyc-startup-paying-350-a-month-in-manhattan-for-1500sqft-apartment-pt-2/
======
rorrr
Even though he says it's not luck, it definitely is.

1500 sq ft apartments on UWS are easily $2500+.

Try finding even a $1500 deal, and you will fail. You might see some cheap
posts on craigslists, but they are usually real estate agents posting bait-
and-switch deals.

~~~
camz
I've done this over 4 years straight. I'm on the UES btw.

